# Paw pad hair!?



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Ever since I had Tillie shaved down (March 30th.. yes, I remember the date. LOL) and then my MOM trimmed her precious little sable ears, I have decided to take on all of Tillie's grooming myself! (can I get a wooooot woot!?) 

Anywho, I had done everything little by little and only needed to do paw pad hair and sanitary area. SO, when I was at Ross over the weekend, I came across the PERFECT shaver! it's maybe an inch across, a WAHL brand moustache trimmer!! It works great!
I was able to get her front paws done this morning but needed my husbands help with her back feet. And then trimmed a bit around her pee-pee/between her legs. I am hoping to shave her belly down a little too as she is starting to get quite hairy all of a sudden! LOL

My question is ... are there any tricks or tips to help make paw pad trimming easier? She just constantly was pulling her foot away, I tried giving her treats, but she would get all excited and there was NO way I could trim her then. So then I would do a little, give her a treat, shave a little, give her a treat. It's been 2 months since her paw pads were trimmed, so the hair was pretty long. She's all good to go now, but I'm thinking there has to be an easier way. Any suggestions??

I'm proud to be my Havanese's groomer!!
Oh and did I mention the shaver was $7.99. yup, that pretty much ROCKS.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

That is GREAT! Welcome to the world of grooming! Now, comes the different relationship with your Hav. 

If you want to keep your Hav in a longish cut, the smaller shaver is probably all you will need. As for the paw pads, I always did them on the floor or when I was cradling them in my lap. One paw at a time, it may take a few days. And....it hurt to get off the floor..

I use a firm gentle command while holding the leg/foot and if she jerks away... I say "Eth, Eth" and while she is being still....I say "good girl"...once you have done a paw.... "All Done"..quick and treat and get all excited. 

Make grooming a happy experience. Oh! How did you decide to take on grooming at 11:30 at night?

I am so proud of you for taking on the art of grooming!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Well, I use scissors and wait until Lizzie is asleep on the couch when I am on the computer and then I can usually get 2 feet done. Then the next day try to do the other 2! She is constantly pulling away, too. I take her to the groomer to have her nails clipped. I haven't attempted her privates because I am not sure what to cut off. Had a butt bath this morning.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Lizzie'sMom said:


> Well, I use scissors and wait until Lizzie is asleep on the couch when I am on the computer and then I can usually get 2 feet done. Then the next day try to do the other 2! She is constantly pulling away, too. I take her to the groomer to have her nails clipped. I haven't attempted her privates because I am not sure what to cut off. Had a butt bath this morning.


??? ound: That just struck me as particularly funny this morning.  Actually, I wouldn't know how to go about trimming a little girl Hav either! :biggrin1: And Augie does not get a rear end trim - only the wick and surrounding area shortened.

I need to get one of those clippers for the feet. I could get going on new puppy's feet. I use a small scissors on Augie but it doesn't do the best job - I always end up with longer places. I wonder how he would tolerate a change at this point? He is is a little over 2 1/2 yrs. We do a lot of treating during toenails - at least it is only after every foot now. Used to be after every toenail!  And I tried waiting until he was asleep; whoa, did that ever wake him up in a hurry!! ound:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL, Linda, YUP... touch the feet, naptime is OVER! 

Well, it wasn't exactly 11:30pm when I decieded to take on grooming! LOL yawnnnnnn.... I've been doing little bits here and there and getting braver and braver and realize that I CAN do this! Tillie is so sweet and I know she hasn't been treated the best at the groomers as she has developed "issues" that are NOT good. SO I decided she would be MUCH happier with me doing her grooming. Even though she "complains" and tries to wiggle away when I'm doing her feet, I know that she knows she is safe and she is with me. Although it seems like I always have a "list" of things that need to be done on her! LOL I think right now everything is "done" finally... for a few days at least!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

That is what is sooooooooooooooooo nice about doing your own grooming! You can take days to trim. Trim a little here and a little there and take all the time you want. 

As for those private parts, those girls have to be the easiest to trim. I would just be trimming where she pees and poos so she stays clean. 

Your post did make me laugh. Don't get a boy anytime soon until you figure it out! :biggrin1:


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

It's a lot easier with two people. Some of them are very ticklish and the foot gets jerked back by reflex.

I hold the dog on it's back by the upper arms right above the elbow, while Pam does the trimming. It's important for the holder to not put ANY pressure on the dog while it is relaxing, and only use enough so the dog stays in place when it resists, but IMMEDIATElY release any pressure the instant the dog relaxes. Too much pressure and the dog might put up a fight. Just right and it will learn quickly to relax.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I start puppies off by holding them upside down on my lap and doing a little at a time, telling them how good they are. After they are really good with this, I start with slowly trimming on the grooming table, holding the front legs up and the back out. If they balk, I do a tiny bit and put them back in my lap to finish. They eventually get so they stand still and it is quick. I use scissors.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks for the tips, I'll try them next time for sure!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I just got done combing Kodi to get him ready for his haircut. Since he was being such a good boy, I decided to trim the pads and I'm glad I did. He let me do the back ones with no problem. I got big wads of hair from between the middle pad. When it came to doing the front it was a no-go. I'll have to wait until I get get someone to help me tomorrow. I just use a small cuticle scissor.


----------

